# Scammer - Tilltheend



## regular

Tilltheend 

* Scammed two of our members on other forums.
* Impersonated a retired administrator.
* Lied to our staff repeatedly.
* Has made repeated death threats against several members and staff.
* Falsely represents himself as a member of a Mexican drug cartel.
* Repeatedly posts lists of products while representing himself as someone else in an effort to steal people's money. 
* Has posted explicit details of peanut butter sock humping.

Watch out for this guy.


----------



## LeanHerm

Yeah he tried promoting his gear a while back.  He went under the name mr something that started with a L.


----------



## 502

Oh tiller, how you fooled me soo!!


----------



## oldschool67

I 'knew' him from a few other boards..too bad to toss your rep away and get banned for a few bucks.


----------



## Yaya

hello SI????? How are you???  

Did you put cameras in my bathroom???

That's it, I'm calling the United Nations

Yaya, what's the big news???


----------



## JOMO

Lol!

"HELLO YAYA HOW ARE YOU?"


----------



## Bro Bundy

little slice of tiller never hurt anyone


----------



## AlphaD

I heard he got stuck in one of his peanut butter fuk socks.......had to walk for days with it on ....dogs came from all over the neighborhood chasing him to lick his balls.   Poor guy.


----------



## regular

Name: Scott David Segally
DOB: Mar 17-18, 1980
AGE: 33 years old
High School: Oliver P. Morton Sr. High School Hammond Indiana Class of 1998.

Relatives:
William Segally 
Ron Segally 
Carla Segally 

Social Media:
https://www.facebook.com/scott.segally

Address 1:              
6560 Columbia Ave
Hammond, IN 46320             

Address 2:
625 E Elm ST
Griffith, IN 46319

Address 3:
442 N Dwiggins AVE
Griffith, IN 46319

Address 4:
444 N Dwiggins AVE
Griffith, IN 46319

Address 5:
3304 Kenwood ST
Hammond, IN 46323

Griffith, IN
Hammond, IN


----------



## regular




----------



## regular

I'd like to warn socks everywhere about Tilly. This is a real post he made a while back. 











​ 


> friday night i didn't sleep, had too much energy, i had to work  this  saturday,first saturday in a long time. Worked 6am-11am. I get out  i  feel horrible. I feel extremely manic from being up and exerting so  much  energy. Along with that comes extreme arousal. I was so ****ing  horny, i  stayed up till about 3am, i made a **** toy. I took a pillow,  wrapped a  soft blanket around it, took old shirts and made breasts out  of them  with duct tape. I made a fake ass aswell for this pillow. I  also made a  bump in the front of it, i also made some thighs with  shirts for it too.  Then i took about 5 socks, and i put them all into  eahcother, leaving  to the naked eye one sock when in reality it is 5  socks all layered together, i took a rubber band and put it in the  middle. I would insert the sock  right in the middle, above the  asscheecks i made and right under the  pussy bump. I got to tell you i  was impressed with what i made. But the  lotion i had didnt work well  with socks. So i took peanut butter and  dish soap and filled the socks  with those, and microwaved it for 25  seconds and it got hotter than  shit. I ****ed it for probably an hr  literally, after i busted a nut i  thought to myself "why the **** did i  do that??????" i woke up today  with a bruised and battered penis tender  to the touch.this is a true  story.


----------



## AlphaD

Damn looks like a bunch of hardcore soldiers for the mexican mob......


----------



## DocDePanda187123

AlphaD said:


> Damn looks like a bunch of hardcore soldiers for the mexican mob......



Those Los Zetas don't fukk around brother.


----------



## LeanHerm

Looks like a fat gay stone cold Steve Austin.


----------



## Seeker

This dude has issues.


----------



## Bro Bundy

hahahahahahhaaa regs u are deff #1 on the tiller list of death


----------



## JAXNY

Squeal Like A Pig (Deliverance): http://youtu.be/yj4LnfkdJDM

Isn't he the guy from this movie that was squealing like a pig. LOL.


----------



## BigGameHunter




----------



## Radical1

This is awesome!


----------



## RowdyBrad

Looks like a 500 lb deadlift to me


----------



## stonetag

JAXNY said:


> Squeal Like A Pig (Deliverance): http://youtu.be/yj4LnfkdJDM
> 
> Isn't he the guy from this movie that was squealing like a pig. LOL.



That is classic stuff right there my friend, it will never go away.


----------



## Tilltheend

I told you where I'm at, your putting the wrong guy up because your the FBI and you are getting ready to get the hammer slammed on you.


----------



## Maintenance Man

deadliftingdiet said:


> I told you where I'm at, your putting the wrong guy up because your the FBI and you are getting ready to get the hammer slammed on you.



LMFAO!!! OHHHHH Ok its the wrong guy fellas. Lets take it down lol


----------



## mrgeeky

oldschool67 said:


> I 'knew' him from a few other boards..too bad to toss your rep away and get banned for a few bucks.


Problem, is he'll just change his ip addy and will be back next week under another name. 

There will always be scum around like this, its just a matter of dealing with reputable people only... Must be some well recognized people or places to buy from by now..


----------



## TriniJuice

lmao that default pic makes him look like a failed author 
:32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## regular

Tilly keeps showing up at TID which has motivated me to do some more digging. Below is Tilltheend AKA Scott Segally Jr. twice giving his shipping details to another member who he later scammed. The shipping details were Scott Segally Jr 6560 Columbia Hammond, Indiana 46320. This address, which he used to receive the products he was ordering and later used to scam people, is a business: 

*Columbia Lock & Key LLC*
            6560 Columbia
             Hammond, Indiana 46320
            Phone: (219) 931–2614
            Fax: (219) 931–2811           
Email: columbialockandkey@yahoo.com
http://columbialockandkey.com/Contact-Us/

I'll be emailing this updated information to Scott's father and contacting the business he used to scam people.


----------



## NbleSavage

You don't f#ck with Regz


----------



## regular

Email to: columbialockandkey@yahoo.com



> Hello, I'm a moderator on a bodybuilding forum. Our website  discusses all aspects of lifting, diet, supplementation and the muscle  sport culture. Some of our users choose to use performance enhancing  supplements to achieve their goals. While it is forbidden to advertise  or sell products which are unlicensed or unlawful to our members, we can  not control what people do outside of our website.
> 
> It was reported to our staff that two people who came to trust a person  identifying himself as Tilltheend AKA Scott Segally Jr. were scammed out  of about two thousand dollars. They trusted Scott and decided to  purchase unlicensed pharmaceuticals from him via instant messenger.  Scott never had any intention of shipping their products and stole their  money. He was banned from our community for stealing. He has continued  to return to our forums with the intention of stealing money from people  who trust him, despite being banned over thirty times. Here is an  example of a post he made advertising performance enhancing drugs for  sale: http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12541
> 
> The intent of that post is to trick people into sending him money in  exchange for products he does not intend to ship. His persistent efforts  to steal money from people has created a great deal of interest in him  among the bodybuilding forum staffs which represent the sites he has  been harassing for the last year or so.
> 
> Along with scamming people out of money, Scott has made countless death  threats to our members and identifies himself as a member of a drug  cartel. Here is a conversation which took place between Scott and  someone he scammed for over a thousand dollars where Scott threatens to  behead him:  https://i.imgur.com/jopOxHt.png
> 
> Scott chose to use your business mailing address to send and receive the  unlicensed pharmaceuticals he was dealing in. The shipping information  he used, which he confirmed twice, was Scott Segally Jr 6560 Columbia  Hammond, Indiana 46320. The instant messenger conversation where an  order he placed is processed can be seen here:  http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12544-Scammer-Tilltheend?p=197860&viewfull=1#post197860
> 
> The person who ripped off and made death threats to our members was or  is currently in your employ. He used your business mailing address to  scam our members. I would like to know what steps you as a business  owner are going to take to prevent your employees from using your  mailing address to defraud our members while offering for sale  unlicensed pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Shane1974

regular said:


> Email to: columbialockandkey@yahoo.com



Dayuuuummm!!!!^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Yaya

Regs...has his dad responded to the first email yet?


----------



## Joliver

Regs puts in work. It's what he does.  You think he chose that avi? Hell no...he earned it.


----------



## regular

Yaya said:


> Regs...has his dad responded to the first email yet?



No, but Scott emailed me in response to what I sent to his father denying it was him. However, Scott knew that the transaction he was denying being a part of involved pills which was redacted from what was released.


----------



## Yaya

Awesome regs


----------



## Bro Bundy

#1 on the tiller list of death= regular


----------



## DieYoungStrong

There is nothing regular about regular lol. He is def a shark.


----------



## heavydeads83

now that's a mod right there.  awesome regs.


----------



## regular

*Scott Segally - On Romance*



> friday night i didn't sleep, had too much energy, i had to work   this  saturday,first saturday in a long time. Worked 6am-11am. I get out   i  feel horrible. I feel extremely manic from being up and exerting so   much  energy. Along with that comes extreme arousal. I was so ****ing   horny, i  stayed up till about 3am, i made a **** toy. I took a pillow,   wrapped a  soft blanket around it, took old shirts and made breasts  out  of them  with duct tape. I made a fake ass aswell for this pillow. I   also made a  bump in the front of it, i also made some thighs with   shirts for it too.  Then i took about 5 socks, and i put them all into   eahcother, leaving  to the naked eye one sock when in reality it is 5   socks all layered together, i took a rubber band and put it in the   middle. I would insert the sock  right in the middle, above the   asscheecks i made and right under the  pussy bump. I got to tell you i   was impressed with what i made. But the  lotion i had didnt work well   with socks. So i took peanut butter and  dish soap and filled the socks   with those, and microwaved it for 25  seconds and it got hotter than   shit. I ****ed it for probably an hr  literally, after i busted a nut i   thought to myself "why the **** did i  do that??????" i woke up today   with a bruised and battered penis tender  to the touch.this is a true   story.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. 

Wow.


----------



## deadlift666

Oh wow. This is good stuff.


----------



## #TheMatrix

"****ing in my benz cum stains on my leather"-bow wow.

Is that jizz on that cherry red sofa?  What a lunatic.  Keep the kids away lock your Windows.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

That is HAWT. 

Making a similar PBFS now. I will get back to you all with pictures.


----------



## deadlift666

In for pics


----------



## DieYoungStrong

regular said:


>





In case anyone was wondering.....It's Shark Week


----------



## Yaya

I'm gonna have to make one of these


----------



## TriniJuice

That's one weird dude....


----------



## TriniJuice

I mean....he's got 2option
Get a fukN prostitute or A blow up doll 
Seems like he's just scared of female interaction to go that far


----------



## Seeker

What a Fukin weirdo. This prick is the type of person you can't leave alone with children


----------



## Paolos

Those Mexican mafia guys like to jerk off on their mom's couch...one would think he could afford his own???


----------



## xrepdestroyer

Terrible terrible terrible. What would be so interesting about it to actually F  UC  K it for an hour?


----------



## #TheMatrix

xrepdestroyer said:


> Terrible terrible terrible. What would be so interesting about it to actually F  UC  K it for an hour?



Difficulty climaxing...
He used to pop viagra like skittles.  Really interesting individual...kinda like an dolphin.


----------



## PillarofBalance

bugrob said:


> Ten posts Wtf Is that



Who do you need to pm so badly?


----------



## HydroEJP88

Maybe he wants to send noods?


----------



## tunafisherman

ahhh this was such a fun read.


----------



## eddie

woow.... first day here and this was not what i was expecting haha


----------



## Yaya

eddie said:


> woow.... first day here and this was not what i was expecting haha



What's so shocking? 
Is he ur friend? If so can u please tell him he is deeply missed
Do u know where he is?


----------



## ToolSteel

eddie said:


> woow.... first day here and this was not what i was expecting haha


Well what exactly were you expecting


----------



## eddie

i was expecting regular shit i guess, info here, diet there, reviews there, scam there, stay away from there, etc etc but that dude, it blew my mind.. i know there r weirdos out there but this guy is way out there


----------



## Yaya

Tiller was a Innovator of online forums


----------



## eddie

haha yaya ur a funny mother ^$%&^er


----------



## pg8629

He took that money he rip members of with and got some crystal meth. Gulf cartel sells golf balls lol **** that bitch also look out for prosupplement@gmail.com  he sells just cooking oil to people lol


----------



## lincolntt

Scammer.......


----------



## Bro Bundy

listen dickhead the board doesnt need you helping with scammers.Im wiling to bet your a fukkin scammer..We are all watching you dickhead..


----------



## thqmas




----------



## Bigmike

Christ this tiller guy is a creep.

What really creeps me out tho is Regular being able to find all that info and pics.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Bigmike said:


> Christ this tiller guy is a creep.
> 
> What really creeps me out tho is Regular being able to find all that info and pics.



when I was a mod I had the pleasure of fukkin with tiller everyday it was great..Never piss off regs


----------



## Mikematch

That last thing a real gangster or cartel member would do is threaten someone online,in print. That guy couldn't kick the shit out of his own underwear


----------



## Yaya

Mikematch said:


> That last thing a real gangster or cartel member would do is threaten someone online,in print. That guy couldn't kick the shit out of his own underwear



Why did u bring up this post that was buried away?


----------



## irish diesel

lol cameras in the bathroom good idea


----------



## Seeker

Jesus already with this thread showing its head.


----------



## automatondan

You guys hear manpower is down...?


----------



## Bro Bundy

little slice of tiller never hurt anyone


----------



## Staley40

Looks like a soft piece of shite


----------



## Bro Bundy

tiller was a legend


----------



## automatondan

masturbation will never be the same...


----------



## Johnny Mac

The whole **** doll thing had me howling!! Tiller is obviously a very special boy!


----------



## Bro Bundy

Johnny Mac said:


> The whole **** doll thing had me howling!! Tiller is obviously a very special boy!



fukkin legend!!


----------



## Johnny Mac

I think someone should edit the Wikipedia page of the gulf cartel to give a special shout out to Tiller.


----------



## STEVEO

regular said:


> Tilltheend
> 
> * Scammed two of our members on other forums.
> * Impersonated a retired administrator.
> * Lied to our staff repeatedly.
> * Has made repeated death threats against several members and staff.
> * Falsely represents himself as a member of a Mexican drug cartel.
> * Repeatedly posts lists of products while representing himself as someone else in an effort to steal people's money.
> * Has posted explicit details of peanut butter sock humping.
> 
> Watch out for this guy.



what a complete dodgy bastard


----------



## Staley40

Just a nobody who never got any attention..Never got any pussy either....Poor,fat piece of shit..


----------



## sctxms

What is so sad is he gave peanut butter and socks a bad name My question was it creamy or chunky peanut butter


----------



## nextstepgainz

Looks like Jason Blaha or whatever his name is lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

Jason blaha couldn't  carry tillers cup


----------



## Phil

Dam Im new here and started reading this thread and couldn't stop. Oh nut butter.


----------



## Bl sauz

Wow that peanut butter junk is kindof    f***ed up....


----------



## Fladjengineer

This is by far the best post I've read on here!! You guys are freaking Awesome!


----------



## Spikker

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## bplebo75

Right  i thought the same thing...LOL


----------



## Haus4House

What a tool


----------



## Superiorpharma

Scum bag in my eyes...


----------

